# Oakenrod school, Rochdale, July2011



## Tomoco (Jul 28, 2011)

Oakenrod county primary school, bury road Rochdale, July 2011
This place has been done before but it has been on my to-do list for a very long time so here’s my review of it, just wish I had got to it before they started to rip it to bits but never the less here it is or what is left of it should I say. The school was built in 1908 and closed 2004, The school will be demolished to make way for 29 houses and 36 apartments The plan was to merge oakenrod with near by sparrow hill school when it was extended at a cost of 1.9m, education bosses claimed that neither building was suitable for modern education. The last head teacher was Mrs P. Dearden who was shocked and saddened by the news. Research on this is plentiful but I will not bore you with it all just Google it for more info.
























































































































Thanks for looking


----------



## TeeJF (Jul 28, 2011)

Love the tiled walls... reminds me of St. Chads Infants School in Bury where I went as a kid!


----------



## Walrus75 (Jul 28, 2011)

Manok said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's a lot of artistic license with the background of that image... even for 100 years ago. My mums childhood home of 60 years ago is 1km away just out of shot on the far left 
Sad to see the place has taken a right trashing since OldSkool visited and posted a report last year (I think it was last year )

And (somewhat) coincidentally TeeJF my grandad was the caretaker of St Chads church in Rochdale during the 1980s.


----------



## cipher (Jul 29, 2011)

Although I went to Brimrod CPS, when I lived in Sparth Bottoms (honestly, that was the name of the area) I walked past Oakenrod on the way to Redbrook Middle School.

I like the look of the place. Nice peely paint.


----------



## Em_Ux (Jul 29, 2011)

Some lovely light in some of the shots. Looks a good explore.

I enjoyed your report....thanks!


----------



## inceptionwave (Jul 29, 2011)

Loved the photo of the stairs with the light coming through, great report and a great set of photo's!


----------



## Walrus75 (Jul 29, 2011)

cipher said:


> Although I went to Brimrod CPS, ...


As did my mum


----------



## Foxylady (Aug 8, 2011)

The glazed tiles and twirly gates are gorgeous. Some lovely stuff still there. Fab report, Manok.


----------



## Janey68 (Aug 8, 2011)

Really enjoyed this thanx


----------

